# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  The Bubba Gump Cookbook

## Beo

The Bubba Gump Cookbook.
Here it is people I want all the wacky but great tasting recipes you got, nothing to gross real ones. Then I'm gonna cook'em up and try'um and let you know how they taste. I can get just about any meat so don't worry. 
Let'er rip.

----------


## Rick

Tony - Haggis recipe here please.

----------


## Tony uk

From a BBC Site:

This is an authentic recipe from Scotland and the ingredients and methods of cooking may be unfamiliar but we hope you enjoy the results. 
*Ingredients*
1 sheep's stomach or ox secum, cleaned and thoroughly, scalded, turned inside out and soaked overnight in cold salted water
heart and lungs of one lamb
450g/1lb beef or lamb trimmings, fat and lean
2 onions, finely chopped
225g/8oz oatmeal
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground dried coriander
1 tsp mace
1 tsp nutmeg
water, enough to cook the haggis
stock from lungs and trimmings


*Method*
1. Wash the lungs, heart and liver (if using). Place in large pan of cold water with the meat trimmings and bring to the boil. Cook for about 2 hours.
2. When cooked, strain off the stock and set the stock aside.
3. Mince the lungs, heart and trimmings.
4. Put the minced mixture in a bowl and add the finely chopped onions, oatmeal and seasoning. Mix well and add enough stock to moisten the mixture. It should have a soft crumbly consistency.
5. Spoon the mixture into the sheep's stomach, so it's just over half full. Sew up the stomach with strong thread and prick a couple of times so it doesn't explode while cooking.
6. Put the haggis in a pan of boiling water (enough to cover it) and cook for 3 hours without a lid. Keep adding more water to keep it covered.
7. To serve, cut open the haggis and spoon out the filling. Serve with neeps (mashed swede or turnip) and tatties (mashed potatoes).

----------


## Rick

Challenge down, Beo........

----------


## Beo

Come on, I play the bagpipes, you really think I haven't tried Haggis? I go treking in a frig'n kilt for God's sake.
It is very good but one of those patta type dishes you either like or hate, I think it is actually good but the wife hates
the smell.

----------


## Tony uk

> Come on, I play the bagpipes, you really think I haven't tried Haggis?


Haggis, neeps and taties, Accept No Substitutes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Served properly it should be piped in and carried by a formal waiter.

----------


## Rick

No. no. Piped out... as in toilet.

----------


## Tony uk

> No. no. Piped out... as in toilet.


Along with you and that propaganda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beo

WHAT? Dude you know nothing of tradition, and Haggis is some good stuff, have you had it?

----------


## trax

Please refer back to instruction number 5. I think the da** thing exploding is the best thing that could happen to it!

----------


## Rick

I explained all that in another thread. No. I haven't had it. Won't eat an animals stomach. And I sure won't eat it's organs cooked in its stomach. That's just nasty. Lay down and die of starvation nasty. Poke my own eyes out it's such an awful thought nasty. Rubber loin cloth nasty.

----------


## Tony uk

Eyes are tastey boiled  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

It's just GROSSSSS!!!!!! :Frown:  BLEH!!!!!!!

----------


## Beo

And your a survivalist? Ahhh yes but a clean and nicely PC one, why thank you Jeevs thank you, yes me and Bif shall partake in another calamari dish.

----------


## Tony uk

> It's just GROSSSSS!!!!!! BLEH!!!!!!!


Have you tryed it nell, Its interesting seeing people not from scotland view on Haggis 

I guess tho that ive you havent been brught up with something that it may sound bad, I reccomend that you try it rick i promise you that you'll like it 

Remember to have fryed mars bar afterwords

----------


## Rick

Boiled eyes! Oh, my God. You sadist!!! 

Beo - Am I a survivalist? Is there a Starbucks on every corner? Phfft.

----------


## nell67

> Have you tryed it nell, Its interesting seeing people not from scotland view on Haggis 
> 
> I guess tho that ive you havent been brught up with something that it may sound bad, I reccomend that you try it rick i promise you that you'll like it 
> 
> Remember to have fryed mars bar afterwords


Umm no,I havent tried it,and I rate it right up there with blood pudding and mountain oysters!!!!!! BLEH!BLEH!BLEH!excuse me whilst I be sick cough cough BLEH!!

----------


## Rick

The fried Mars bars is to get the taste out of your mouth I'm sure.

----------


## Tony uk

> The fried Mars bars is to get the taste out of your mouth I'm sure.


The haggis taste mixes with melted caramel and tastes like heaven Mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Catfish

A few years back, the owner of a local bar decided to try her hand at making haggis prior to putting on a Burn's Night.  (If anyone cares to know what Burn's Night is, let me know - it's not particularly relevant to the story and I can't be bothered typing out an explanation right now).

Anyhoo, as some of the ingredients can't be found over here, she was having to improvise.  But, as she'd never cooked or tasted haggis before, she had no real idea what the finished product was supposed to taste like.  So, as I was something of a reg'lar in said bar at the time, she asked if I would be her tester for the trial run.

It tasted bloody good.  I mean, really _good_.  Just like haggis should taste.  I promptly made a point of telling everyone I knew that if they wanted to try haggis, they should get themselves down to the bar for the Burn's Night.  And a whole bunch of them did.

Except, for reasons which were never made clear, the bar owner changed her recipe between me trying it and her serving it at the dinner.

It...was..._horrible_!  I think she put about a pound of butter in for every serving.  Why..._why_?  Even I could barely eat more than a few mouthfuls of the stuff.  My friends all gamely tried it, but will never touch it again.  A couple of them actually got sick.

Sadly now, nobody will believe me when I tell them that wasn't anything like real haggis.  "Don't give us that crap - you said it was good!" etc, etc.

So, no haggisophiles in Colorado as a result of that little stunt I'm afraid.

----------


## crashdive123

> And your a survivalist? Ahhh yes but a clean and nicely PC one, why thank you Jeevs thank you, yes me and Bif shall partake in another calamari dish.


Well maaaaybe.  There are sure a whole lot of parts to those animals I would use before the stomach, heart and lungs.

----------


## Rick

Thank you, crashdive. You've just upped my opinion on the intelligence of men who volunteer to climb into a tiny small cylinder and allow themselves to be knowingly lowered into the perilous ocean depths without screaming, "Lemme out!!!!!".

I could easily volunteer for that job. However, it would take ten men and a fully charged cattle prod to make the decision for me.

----------


## Beo

I can get any of the ingredents for any recipe from a lace we got here called Jungle Jim's food imporium, they import foods from all around the world and soooooo many ingredients that resturants from all over the nation order from here. Getting what I need is no problem. 
Rick, the stomach is used to cook it in, washed out then stuffed, you don't eat the stomach/shell. And Haggis is really good.

----------


## Tony uk

I had haggis tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

how about tripe tough guy.

----------


## Beo

Give me the recipe and I'll try it. Come on WE its not about being tough its about trying the wild dishes ya'll like to make. And if you won't eat why would ask me too? Although I'll try it.

----------


## Rick

Who comes up with this stuff? Who was the first guy to think, "Yeah, a cow's stomach would be great to eat." How much beer do you have to drink for that to sound good? 

Twinkie anyone?

----------


## Tony uk

> Who comes up with this stuff? Who was the first guy to think, "Yeah, a cow's stomach would be great to eat." How much beer do you have to drink for that to sound good? 
> 
> Twinkie anyone?


Mmmmm Stomache  :Big Grin: 

You can eat a cooked pigs snout, or in some countrys Trancula (Spider thingy) fried is nice  :Smile:

----------


## trax

> Who comes up with this stuff? Who was the first guy to think, "Yeah, a cow's stomach would be great to eat." How much beer do you have to drink for that to sound good? 
> 
> Twinkie anyone?


I think Rick needs to start a thread on hunting down the elusive Twinkie, maybe him and Sarge could do a mall safari.....

----------


## wareagle69

i wouldn't eat tripe when i lived in arizona i was married to a mexican and new years was always tripe day supposed to make the hangover go away maybe cuz i was pukin so much

----------


## Rick

Hey! We're on it. (Nice purse, Sarge). 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wareagle69

all i keep thinking is ricks new nick name is twinkie hhhhhaaaaaaa

----------


## Rick

Aha. Ha. Ahem.

----------


## trax

If that's Sarge with the purse, what are you doing with that hand behind his back? hmmm?? come on now....you're among friends you can tell us....

----------


## Tony uk

> If that's Sarge with the purse, what are you doing with that hand behind his back? hmmm?? come on now....you're among friends you can tell us....


Have you been taking pills from strangers agen ?

----------


## Rick

Hey, Beo. You could try the pigeon recipe I posted on the Pigeon thread. That's not disgusting and something that would be relatively easy to acquire.

----------


## trax

> Have you been taking pills from strangers agen ?


Check out the picture and try to keep up there, Muffy. And so what if I have?

----------


## Tony uk

> Check out the picture and try to keep up there, Muffy. And so what if I have?


Run the hell out to the hospital

----------


## Rick

Nothing serious, I hope.

----------


## nell67

Joke ,Rick,about trax taking pills from a stranger?? Tony is giving him advice.





ROTFLMAO! :Embarrassment:   sorry couldn't help myself.

----------


## Beo

Ricks new name is Twinkie... lol.... haaa haaaa haaaa I like it!

----------


## Rick

As Minister of Science, I'll be conjuring up something special for you, sir. Something with a bit of magic.

----------


## Tony uk

> As Minister of Science, I'll be conjuring up something special for you, sir. Something with a bit of magic.


Rick, Can you magic me up £1500, Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Rick

Whew! At that weight she ain't gonna be pretty. Is that okay?

----------


## Tony uk

> Whew! At that weight she ain't gonna be pretty. Is that okay?


She dont need to be pritty, She need to be classed as legal tender

----------


## Rick

You can trade her for whatever you want.

----------


## Tony uk

> You can trade her for whatever you want.


Gooodddddd, i can finaly get the totam pole i wanted for the garden, Over decorate me will you, Dammed Nabours  :Mad:

----------


## Rick

Think about that for a minute. A big woman is warm in the winter and shade in the summer. You might not want to trade her off so quick.

----------


## Tony uk

O.oooo So true, a nice female like that might gather some needed attention (Interest) in a bank till summer, then i can get that indoor jacuzi

----------


## Rick

Just me a you, numpty. Stick with me, I'll take care of you.

----------


## Tony uk

Now i need a cold tooth, a tuxedo and a funky car  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

A Scottish playa? Right. That'll get us laughed out of most cities on this little island.

----------


## Tony uk

I will speak with a Jamacin accent mun.

----------


## Rick

You'll do fine if you don't mention Haggis!

----------


## Tony uk

> You'll do fine if you don't mention Haggis!


Can i still eat it ?

----------


## warman87

> Umm no,I havent tried it,and I rate it right up there with blood pudding and mountain oysters!!!!!! BLEH!BLEH!BLEH!excuse me whilst I be sick cough cough BLEH!!


rocky mountain oisters are quite good if prepaired right yumm

----------


## nell67

> rocky mountain oisters are quite good if prepaired right yumm


warman,you can have all of them you want,I will not fight you for them!

----------

